# Getting annoyed....



## mkay99 (Feb 5, 2009)

Is it me being a picky so and so or is it normal for a lot of people........I have been looking for a good example tt 225 for a while now but still nothing that really has stood out! If its not full leathers than its that it has grey leather instead of black or blah blah. Getting annoyed to the point that I started thinking of getting a rx8! But how long did it take most of you guys to find the right tt? Need some encouragement I think before I jump off a building! Well not quite jump off a building just incase you guys get worried :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i spent a few months before i found my TT, i wanted black on black and ended up going to manchester to get it.

when i got there it had grey leather 

i was ready to go home when he pointed me in the direction of a moro blue with black leather...... the rest as they say is history


----------



## Ricky_C (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't despair! I spent almost a year trying to find a 225 in Avus Silver with black silk nappa interior and low mileage. Found loads with pimp red leather which would make your head hurt if you had a hang over. The worst combination I had seen was Avus with blue interior. I am not sure how Audi allowed that to come out of their factory in that state :lol: I got there in the end and bought mine last week and luving it [smiley=dude.gif] .


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

just be patient , you will find the right car., oh and welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Maesto (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd love a TT225 black on black!!! :roll:

Seriously gorgeous machines!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I also wanted black with black leather and it took me several months to find the right one.

I have no problem travelling to get what I want, but it is really annoying when your not told the truth over the phone. One I viewed had the service book all in German and no heated seats or ESP but the seller _still_ insisted it wasn't an import :x


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Nothing wrong with being picky!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I just walked into the dealer and said I want xxx and xxx and xxx a few months later it arrived ,simple. Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> I just walked into the dealer and said I want xxx and xxx and xxx a few months later it arrived ,simple. Welcome to the forum


Welcome  
Andrew you had to settle with a mk2 this guy wants the real thing the one and only original TT :wink: 
:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I just walked into the dealer and said I want xxx and xxx and xxx a few months later it arrived ,simple. Welcome to the forum
> ...


Sorry I was talking abot the first one :wink:


----------

